# Do we need a salad thread or maybe just a healthier eating thread?



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Red meat, pizza, pasta, and adult libations are all delightful, but In this household we have been trying to continue eating, exercising, and reading our way to better physical and emotional health through the pandemic. We have been eating a good bit of salad and have developed some nice combinations to turn them into meals. 

Tonight will be mesclun (mixed spring greens), thinly sliced red onion, canned beet slices, artichoke hearts canned in water, and green olive slices tossed with sliced, pepperoncini rings, and grilled chicken in a vinaigrette of 2:1 olive oil and white wine vinegar, shaken with a bit of Maille Dijon. I know it doesn't speak to the soul the way steak frites does, but it is a very tasty combination. 

Another healthy-ish one we like is "cheating" ramen. Heat vegetable broth with a splash of mirin, a splash of light soy, grated ginger, and garlic and cook shiitake mushrooms, carrot matchsticks, and green onion in it. Make an eight minute boiled egg and peel it. Into the broth toss some very thinly sliced lean beef and some ramen noodles. Garnish with more green onion, sunflower sprouts, and the egg, halved.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

sounds good TK, you can just call it "The Salad Thread".👍


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL. The reason I keep posting pictures of things 'illegal, immoral and fattening' is that I crave what I'm not eating. Yes, by all means. Let there be a salad thread. However, be warned. If I ever come across a picture of a 'Bacon and Bleu' salad, you'll get it with both barrels.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> LOL. The reason I keep posting pictures of things 'illegal, immoral and fattening' is that I crave what I'm not eating. Yes, by all means. Let there be a salad thread. However, be warned. If I ever come across a picture of a 'Bacon and Bleu' salad, you'll get it with both barrels.


I hear ya, Sarge! And it isn't just about salads. I love stumbling onto something that tastes great, is fun to eat, and doesn't come loaded with more calories than should be allotted to an entire day, or more!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Great idea for a thread focus, but perhaps the Thread title should be 'The Salad Spinner Thread' adding a potential edge to the focus?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My only problem with the Salad Spinner Thread is that I very, very seldom come across photos of salads. I hope the rest of you have better luck.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

As long as my salad looks and tastes like a Caesar salad, with anchovy rubbed around the bowl and several hard boiled eggs sliced on top, I really like salads!

Seriously, a well prepared salad is really quite good, just don't make it half a head of iceberg lettuce with a slice or three of tomatoes, drenched in ranch.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

A salad would always include lettuce, tomatoes, shredded cheese, green peppers and olives which I haven't had in quite some time.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The classic 'wedge' with iceberg, bleu cheese, hard cooked egg and bacon is quite acceptable. Make it big enough and it's a satisfactory lunch. Make it small and it is an excellent accompaniment to a rare ribeye.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Not salad but delicious...Start some short grained brown rice and set the timer forty minutes. Chunk extra firm tofu into bite sized pieces and cut up red bell pepper, onion, celery, and carrot. You can add other things if you like such as sweet potato, okra, zucchini, or crookneck. Press the tofu to make it more dry. Shake the tofu in cornstarch. Sear the tofu in a wok in a little hot oil. Add the vegetables and half a four ounce jar (or more) of Thai Kitchen red curry paste. Add a can of coconut milk, three spoons of brown or Turbinado sugar, and a splash of oyster sauce, fish sauce, or soy sauce. Let it simmer, covered, until the rice is ready. Serve it over the rice garnished with chopped peanuts, coconut, mango chutney, and piccalilli.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> Not salad but delicious...Start some short grained brown rice and set the timer forty minutes. Chunk extra firm tofu into bite sized pieces and cut up red bell pepper, onion, celery, and carrot. You can add other things if you like such as sweet potato, okra, zucchini, or crookneck. Press the tofu to make it more dry. Shake the tofu in cornstarch. Sear the tofu in a wok in a little hot oil. Add the vegetables and half a four ounce jar (or more) of Thai Kitchen red curry paste. Add a can of coconut milk, three spoons of brown or Turbinado sugar, and a splash of oyster sauce, fish sauce, or soy sauce. Let it simmer, covered, until the rice is ready. Serve it over the rice garnished with chopped peanuts, coconut, mango chutney, and piccalilli.


I am not normally a fan of Tofu, but the concoction you describe sounds pretty tempting!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> I am not normally a fan of Tofu, but the concoction you describe sounds pretty tempting!


Give it a try! If you are not a fan of tofu you can skip the step of crisping the tofu and it just loses itself in the dishes, providing protein and little else.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Another "not salad but still delicious" one, triggered by a current discussion about Olive Garden on the pasta thread...minestrone!

The key is the broth. I may have shared this before, but get a one gallon freezer bag and stuff any broth appropriate vegetable trimmings in it: onion, celery, carrot, and mushroom ends, lettuce cores, tomato navels. When the bag is so full it won't hold any more, dump the contents onto a jelly roll pan, sprinkle lightly with olive oil, and roast about half an hour at 400F. Put the roasted vegetables in a stock pot with about five quarts of water, a dozen pepper corns, three tablespoons of sea salt, and a couple of palmfuls of herbes de Provence. Simmer three hours and strain into containers to freeze or use.

To make minestrone take a couple of quarts of broth and add a diced potato, a sliced carrot or two, and half a sliced onion. Simmer until they are soft. Add a can of cut green beans, a can of cannelini, a can of ceci (garbanzos), and a small can of whole San Marzano tomatoes, crushed in your fist. Add some peperoncino (red pepper flakes), ground black pepper, and dried oregano. Add a Parmigiano rind. Toss in pasta of your choice. I like orecchiette. Let it simmer until the pasta is done and you are ready to eat it. Optional...add fresh spinach leaves and fresh basil.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Since this is a forum dedicated to men's style, I wore LL Bean five pocket cords and and O'Connell's navy polo and drank an Evan Williams BIB old fashioned while posting the foregoing.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> Since this is a forum dedicated to men's style, I wore LL Bean five pocket cords and and O'Connell's navy polo and drank an Evan Williams BIB old fashioned while posting the foregoing.


Our best friend can be decidedly indifferent towards us, when it's time for a nap! Great picture, interesting lens through which to view our world. LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I just made another pot of minestrone. It is 41F! I tossed in a handful of arugula and baby spinach mix and some of the last precious leaves of fresh basil growing on the deck.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about Egg Salad?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> How about Egg Salad?


I love egg salad. Try it with a bit of curry powder!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This looks like a salad course









And so does this


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And squash soup is pretty healthful.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> This looks like a salad course
> View attachment 50557
> 
> 
> ...


Great pictorial composition, but my gut tells me that is an adventure best limited to two per outing! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> I love egg salad. Try it with a bit of curry powder!


and a touch of salt.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50694


I'm not sure what I am looking at...I think I see tomato, peppers, egg plant slices, cucumber slices, but I'm just not sure what one would call it? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> I'm not sure what I am looking at...I think I see tomato, peppers, egg plant slices, cucumber slices, but I'm just not sure what one would call it? :icon_scratch:


It's a Ratatouille only in a casserole instead of a soup. I think it's served hot but I'm not sure.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> It's a Ratatouille only in a casserole instead of a soup. I think it's served hot but I'm not sure.


sounds good.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

On the edge with paella tonight...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50965


Satsumas?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> sounds good.


No Howard, it sounds GREAT!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50965


That is certainly the way they sell them around here during the harvest. You pull in to almost any rest stop along the Interstate and you will find guys and gals with pick-up loads of just picked oranges (and grapefruits) selling their produce in brown paper sacks, from the back of their pick-up trucks. I do love fresh squeezed orange juice!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

TKI67 said:


> Satsumas?


Certainly mandarins of some sort.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> Certainly mandarins of some sort.


Coming into season! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What that salad called with the big olives and the Italian meats inside?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Antipasto?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Antipasto?












Yes It is Thanks Sarge.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What dressing goes on antipasto? And then there's some salads I see that already have dressing right into them.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> What dressing goes on antipasto? And then there's some salads I see that already have dressing right into them.


Oil and vinegar, mostly.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Sarge is there a salad that already has dressing in it?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> Sarge is there a salad that already has dressing in it?


Only if you order it that way. If you're making it from scratch, you have to add your own.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Chinese Chicken Salad


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51395


Why isn't anyone sitting there? There's food on that table.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> Why isn't anyone sitting there? There's food on that table.


Maybe they're all taking pictures.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51424


I'll take one of each.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51424


Vegetarians...methinks? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53472


Cranberry Salad?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Cranberry Salad?


Howard, those are pomegranate seeds, methinks.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, those are pomegranate seeds, methinks.


I kind of sworn they resembled cranberries.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Great thread!

I'm really late to the party, but can I recommend a nice beet salad?









Pictured here with pine nuts, though I prefer crushed walnuts in my version.

My simple ingredients:

baby spinach
mixed baby greens
pickled beets
crushed walnuts
goat cheese
balsamic vinaigrette


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53518


I will be drifting off to sleep in a couple of hours, dreaming about breakfast sandwiched. The creation pictured above sure has nice, firm buns! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I wonder if you guys can help me, My Mother last week told me to get her 3 bean salad at my Stop N Shop but I don't know which aisle it's located in, I know they're beans but is it a salad? Could it be in the bean aisle, fruits and vegetable aisle or maybe the Mexican aisle? And plus it comes in a can, I will keep trying to find it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd look in canned veggies.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> I'd look in canned veggies.


Thanks Sarge. 👍


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Troones said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I'm really late to the party, but can I recommend a nice beet salad?
> View attachment 53526
> ...


One of our regulars is baby spinach and arugula, thinly sliced red onion, pickled beets, peperoncini rings, and La Martinique vinaigrette. Lazy but delicious. Yours sounds luscious.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54300


That salad looks like it could use salad dressing.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55004
> 
> 
> View attachment 55005
> ...


Meals for the entire day...breakfast, lunch and dinner...out of order, perhaps, but they are all there!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Pass the sourdough, please?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55402
> 
> 
> Pass the sourdough, please?


Art on a dinner plate for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55930
> 
> 
> View attachment 55931
> ...


Is the center pic salmon garnished with jalapenos? I'm going to have to give that entree a try....we have plenty of salmon in the freezer! I can see this meal happening within the week.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56486
> 
> 
> View attachment 56487
> ...


The montage of photos above was noticeably uber healthy, until we came to the fried dumplings, but those bad boys are perhaps the most irresistible offering on the page!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58252


It looks pretty darned yummy and you had a very healthy lunch there, until you brought out the deep fried, fat soaked Tortilla chips. Of course without the chips, what would we use to scoop the good stuff into our respective mouths? LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> It looks pretty darned yummy and you had a very healthy lunch there, until you brought out the deep fried, fat soaked Tortilla chips. Of course without the chips, what would we use to scoop the good stuff into our respective mouths? LOL.


Salsa, hot or mild.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Baked corn chips aren't as greasy--and also not as tasty.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

"Please don't misunderstand me," I would quickly tuck into the fried corn chips, because like the fictional Chuckie, I will eat almost anything ....and sometimes regret it later! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I’ve spent my life with not eating properly. I’ll be 69 in September, with minor health issues (I see my doc twice a year). So, was my eating the key? YES! But for a different reason than most would think! 

About a decade ago, I started losing my taste for much of the bad stuff, and drifted towards the good!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58893


I love fruit salads.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58893


A 'do-it-yourself' fruit salad kit...what a nice gift!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59217


For sure, a refreshing change for your salad options!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59337


That looks like my meal the last time we ate at the Smokey Bones, a restaurant in Melborn, FL. A menu filled with all manner of smoked beef entrees and Barbecue delights and we're eating a bowl of rabbit food, topped with grilled chicken and avocados. Life is just not fair! LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59337


I think I need to start to eat more salads.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
In the Eagles Roost we enjoyed grilled salmon for dinner last evening. Paired with a garden salad, asparagus spears, and a 'dirty rice' pilaf, in made for a pretty good meal!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Salmon, asparagus and . . . cauliflower! Gack, it's too healthy to swallow,


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What's the name of the Italian pasta salad with meats and cheeses called?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> What's the name of the Italian pasta salad with meats and cheeses called?


Pasta salad isn't Italian. It's an American invention because we had refrigerators first. It Italy pasta is always eaten hot.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Pasta salad isn't Italian. It's an American invention because we had refrigerators first. It Italy pasta is always eaten hot.


Would you happen to know the name of it, Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> Would you happen to know the name of it, Sarge?


I imagine it's some sort of antipasto.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> I imagine it's some sort of antipasto.


Thanks, antipasto, I almost forgot the name of it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60556


The beginnings of a nice fruit salad. Chilled pineapple chunks make for a rather delightful and healthy snack!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And best of all . . .


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60676
> 
> 
> View attachment 60678
> ...


Are we looking at cantaloupe n a prosciutto wrap. I've never experienced that, but I will!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Salad with Croutons


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Salad with Croutons


An attractive and a healthy lunch, for sure!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> An attractive and a healthy lunch, for sure!


Do you like croutons on your salad?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Do you like croutons on your salad?


I do.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> I do.


I like the flavored ones.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> An attractive and a healthy lunch, for sure!


I'd have one before the main meal comes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> I'd have one before the main meal comes.


Alas, when you get to be my age, the salad is your whole lunch. Otherwise you end up with a greater than 40" waistline! Mrs Eagle just doesn't like that. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Are we looking at cantaloupe n a prosciutto wrap. I've never experienced that, but I will!


Seriously? Poor deprived Eagle! Yes, you must. And prosciutto wrapped black figs, too. Utter Heaven on a plate.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Alas, when you get to be my age, the salad is your whole lunch. Otherwise you end up with a greater than 40" waistline! Mrs Eagle just doesn't like that. LOL.


I hope I stay young forever but Father Time will eventually catch up with me one day.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60785
> 
> 
> View attachment 60786


Pickled Watermelon?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Pickled Watermelon?


Why not? Watermelon pickles are a southern staple, I've been told.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61133
> 
> 
> View attachment 61134
> ...


It all looks so good, but I do wish the center picture was of deep fried pickles. Although, the zucchini pictured is good, as well.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I am really excited to see this thread upon my return to the AAAC forums!

My wife and I lost 160lbs between us and are health coaching. Frankly, finally taking the time to prioritize our health has been life changing. We have about 25 clients we currently support in their personal health journey. 

This change in focus gave me the gumption to leave my corporate gig and to pursue my own interests full time. If the last year taught us anything, it's that life is short and we need to pursue the things that bring us personal satisfaction. 

I have more energy, I sleep better, and I weigh the same as I did when I graduated college. 

Yesterday, I received in the mail a 1940's size 38 british army bush jacket. It was a close cut, but it fit! I also put on my uncle's size 38 high school letterman jacket from 1958, which also fit. This is a far cry from the 44R I was just 24 months ago. 

Eat well my friends!!!

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I am really excited to see this thread upon my return to the AAAC forums!
> 
> My wife and I lost 160lbs between us and are health coaching. Frankly, finally taking the time to prioritize our health has been life changing. We have about 25 clients we currently support in their personal health journey.
> 
> ...


So happy for you and proud of you!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Texas summer has been far less intense than usual, but it is now showing signs of heating up. Two things that rotate in our fridge for the really hot months are gazpacho and a fennel and celery salad. The gazpacho is tomatoes, cucumber, red onion, red bell pepper, a little V8, a little baguette, and Sherry vinegar. We just pour a juice glass of it for a snack. The salad is thinly sliced fennel bulb, celery, some of the fennel fronds, and onion with little sticks of hard salami and pepper Jack cheese in a dressing ing of olive oil, fresh lemon juice, and a little salt. If it lasts that long it is better on day two.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Healthy dessert


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61166
> 
> 
> Healthy dessert


That's refreshing for a summer day.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61313


The seemingly unending joys of a big bowl of fruit salad!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I just made one of my favorite summertime treats, a salad of sliced fennel bulb, celery, and onion with matchsticks of pepper jack and peppered hard salami, all tossed with olive oil, lemon, and salt and a bit of fennel frond.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61493
> 
> 
> View attachment 61494


There is some really fine dining to be had in the pictures above.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61782


A healthy lunch for at least two, but not many more...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> A healthy lunch for at least two, but not many more...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


I would guess three but definitely not four.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61817


Serve chilled, with a light sprinkling of sea salt. Yum!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61817


I love melon.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

or give me some ice cream on top.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ran23 said:


> or give me some ice cream on top.


Much Better.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61883
> 
> 
> View attachment 61884
> ...


A fine meal, for sure! Have you ever steamed your asparagus, wrapped it in bacon and and oven baked? Not bad...not bad at all!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> A fine meal, for sure! Have you ever steamed your asparagus, wrapped it in bacon and and oven baked? Not bad...not bad at all!


I find it easier to wrap the asparagus in bacon and sheet pan them in the oven @400º for 15 minutes. Even easier is just baste the spears with bacon fat and roast them plain.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62022
> 
> 
> View attachment 62023
> ...


I think I hear the siren call of lunch in the pictures above!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62068


That looks really good.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62221


Roasted potatoes and green beans? Add some onions and sliced sweet peppers and that is one very tasty veggie mix!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62498


I am not at all sure what it is I am looking at, but I am intrigued nonetheless.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62718


Is that strawberry yogurt?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> Is that strawberry yogurt?


sorbet, I think


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Steak salad. My kind of healthy.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Posting all these healthy eating pix seems to be having an effect on me. I've lost six pounds.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Last night we had some carnitas left over from taco Tuesday. So we had tostadas. Crisp corn tortilla covered with black beans, chopped lettuce, chopped tomato, dressing of equal parts sour cream and red salsa, marinated red onions, crumbled cotija, and carnitas. There were a jar of Mt. Olive chopped jalapeños, lime wedges, and chopped cilantro, too. Decent leftovers.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63375
> 
> 
> View attachment 63376
> ...


Citrus slices on a bed of cream cheese, ensconced in a Puff Pastry crust. Looks very tempting this late in the afternoon!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Just yesterday I ate a Jalapeno Popper salad from Wendy's along with Jalapeno Ranch Dressing and Jalapeno Cheddar crushed croutons, never again will I order that, thought I could stomach it but it was too hot for me, my eyes watered.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Just yesterday I ate a Jalapeno Popper salad from Wendy's along with Jalapeno Ranch Dressing and Jalapeno Cheddar crushed croutons, never again will I order that, thought I could stomach it but it was too hot for me, my eyes watered.


....but, but perhaps thew salad was just that good and they were tears of joy. Just saying..... LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ....but, but perhaps thew salad was just that good and they were tears of joy. Just saying..... LOL.


My Father says I got to stop having spicy stuff or else it will affect you in your later years, But having jaalpeno peppers once in a while probably won't hurt me.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I disagree with your father but then again, I was born and raised in the Los Angeles Basin. That makes me about 5% Mexican by proximity.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> I disagree with your father but then again, I was born and raised in the Los Angeles Basin. That makes me about 5% Mexican by proximity.


Could be a family thing, My Uncle says he likes spicy foods but I wouldn't go overboard as to eat The One Chip Challenge, now that's REALLY spicy.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64107


.....but what is that sliced lavender hued stuff with all the seeds in it? It seems to be beyond my gastronomical realm of experience......


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> .....but what is that sliced lavender hued stuff with all the seeds in it? It seems to be beyond my gastronomical realm of experience......


I remember eating some once but forget what it was called. As I recall it didn't hold a candle to ripe melon.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64206


I hope she's making a salad.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64155


Brings back memories of sitting in the garden on summer afternoons, pulling a ripened tomato of the vine, seasoning it with a salt shaker in my other hand and sitting there eating the sumptuous fruit! Good memories of a great period of my life.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Howard said:


> I hope she's making a salad.


You're the best Howard.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

We had on hand some nice Romaine, some rare sirloin, and most of the ingredients for a salade Nicoise, but we changed it up. Chopped Romaine, steamed new potatoes and exquisite haricot vert, quartered Campari tomatoes, a diced eight minute egg, thinly sliced red bell pepper, and thinly sliced rare sirloin. The dressing was 3:1 olive oil and white wine vinegar with some Dijon and about a tbsp. of red onion, minced very fine, all well shaken, poured on, salted, and tossed. Sensational.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64801


Nicely crisped tofu?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Nicely crisped tofu?


Yes.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This, allegedly, is a vegetarian haggis loaf.

:crazy: :crazy:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Nicely crisped tofu?


Not a big fan of Tofu, but it sure looks tempting in Oldsarge's photo. I think I am wishing it were chicken or pork.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65182
> 
> 
> View attachment 65183
> ...


There is a whole lot of good and uber healthy eating in the pictures offered above....tasty lunch fare, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65457


A not unusual lunch at the Eagles crib. We seem to have found a lot of uses for shrimp. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

These are tofu dogs so they are (allegedly) healthy.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> A not unusual lunch at the Eagles crib. We seem to have found a lot of uses for shrimp. Yum!


Like Shrimp Salad?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66555


Some kind of a Southwestern lime salad? Inquiring minds would like to know. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Some kind of a Southwestern lime salad? Inquiring minds would like to know. LOL.


With sliced red onion and Parmesan or crumbled Mancheco, perhaps.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67903


Put the above on a toasted bagel, slathered with cream cheese and dress it up with a few cranberries sprinkled on top and you have First Watch's version of an October Breakfast sandwich. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am still thinking about shrimp and scrambled eggs.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70419


Is that an antler on the plate or a really ungainly fork, resting against the side of that salad bowl?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Is that an antler on the plate or a really ungainly fork, resting against the side of that salad bowl?


yes?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71077


Looking at these pictures, I'm getting pretty hungary. I'm glad it is almost dinner time!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Now this is a SALAD!


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Due to my Hashimoto's, I could do that salad.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

ran23 said:


> Due to my Hashimoto's, I could do that salad.


I could do that salad even without Hashimoto's, and my blood sugar would thank me.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

My lunch ended up like that, Salmon and green beans. Table Red.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73987


Now that's some healthy dining....in keeping with the days New Year's resolutions.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74093


LOL.....On this second day of the 2022 weight loss challenge, I think I may be looking at today's lunch. Alas, I fear I may be one to get cranky when I am hungry! Here's to a happy, hungary frigging new year. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

She looks very healthy.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75005
> 
> 
> She looks very healthy.


I like healthy women eating salads.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a cake but it still looks healthy to me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> This is a cake but it still looks healthy to me.
> 
> View attachment 75227


Might we be looking at a Nouveau version of a 'fruitcake?'


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Tofu in Black Pepper Sauce


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78103


A beautiful example of food art, for sure!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78103


I bet I can eat that whole fruit salad.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I gave up my high dose Thyroid med's, just to enjoy a few salads for a while.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78471


Yum...a strawberry torte, I think, but shouldn't the strawberries be baked, as well as the crust?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

No! Never cook strawberries unless you're making jam.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> No! Never cook strawberries unless you're making jam.


LOL, the only excuse I have for my obvious ignorance is that while I cook the meat(s) and potatoes in the Eagles crib, Mrs Eagle is the only baker in the house!


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

There is nothing like the smell of Strawberry Jam on the stove.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 79069
> 
> 
> View attachment 79071


If that is tofu in the salad pictured in the top photo, I want my emoticon changed to a sad face. If it's fried mozzarella, make it a ''love" emoticon! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## William Kazak (11 mo ago)

I have been on a weight loss eating regime. I know that is easy to say. However, in reality, it includes using the scale to keep a check on my weight, writing in a journal everything that I eat each day and minimizing food consumption. A big part of getting results is becoming aware of the fat content of my food. I have been eating a salad every morning that includes mixed lettuce, with shredded carrots on top. The goal is to fit into my 36 inch pants collection again and to eliminate all of my 38 currently in use. The belly is also measured. Making progress daily.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Caprese


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85566


That looks too pretty to be eaten.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Spinach pie


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Spinach pie
> 
> View attachment 85792


Was that spinach pie supposed to be cut like that in the shape of an X?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Spinach pie
> 
> View attachment 85792


"Popeye's" favorite dessert....LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> Was that spinach pie supposed to be cut like that in the shape of an X?


That's what happens when you put a square puff pastry in a round pie pan.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86160


Are we looking at the other half of the toasted English muffin I had for breakfast, topped with last evenings left over meatloaf and a small collection of salad greens? Looking good, but I am not sure what it is. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Good question. There wasn't any label.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Healthful dessert


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86910
> 
> 
> View attachment 86911


Fruit salads are very healthy.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Hot weather is more bearable with gazpacho and a salad made of sliced fennel, celery, and onion with sticks of pepper jack cheese and hard salami, mixed with some fennel frond and dressed with olive oil, lemon juice, and salt.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88443


The sight of those anchovies inching their way across a bed of sliced tomatoes, anchored in place by the olives, literally incited me to salivate. The power of suggestion is strong with the force! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I had a craving for pizza last night so I went to our local "wine bar" where they have the best bar food in Portland. The chicken/pesto pizza was great but the basil on the Caprese salad was among the best I've ever encountered. Mercy!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88649


Healthy eating, perhaps, but it wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I could eat most of that. Just picked my first cherry tomato today.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

ran23 said:


> I could eat most of that. Just picked my first cherry tomato today.


Do you have a big garden? Veggies always seem to taste better when they come out of one's own garden! Have a blessed day.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm putting in my fall crop right now. Squash, filet beans, some late greens--and my first tomatoes are getting big enough to turn red. In a month, I'll be buried in them.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> Do you have a big garden? Veggies always seem to taste better when they come out of one's own garden! Have a blessed day.


I just have the south side of the house with a couple raised beds. this is the 'side ' of the house, last year they were painting my house, no garden.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I love Swiss Chard (or white beet, for those on the other side of The Pond)


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Mushroom quiche


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Our grocer carries Panera dressings in the chilled case by produce. The poppyseed is especially good. Tonight will be a fruit salad of mango, orange, banana, strawberry, and blueberry with that dressing over Good Culture low fat cottage cheese. A nice bonus is that Panera dressings are much lower in calories than others.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88849


What are they? They look delicious. Roast halved sweet potato with chimichurri?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> What are they? They look delicious. Roast halved sweet potato with chimichurri?


Close. Broiled slices of eggplant with chimichurri (or some variant thereof).


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> Close. Broiled slices of eggplant with chimichurri (or some variant thereof).


Even better!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89110


Is that a seafood or shrimp Pho bowl? The noodles do look a bit like rice noodles. Yum.....and surprisingly filling!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Is that a seafood or shrimp Pho bowl? The noodles do look a bit like rice noodles. Yum.....and surprisingly filling!


I think it is.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's a salad.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Mushroom adobo with rice


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------

